# Tourist Solution Headlight Adjustment



## SwissJetPilot (Apr 27, 2014)

The topic of resetting heading lights from LHD to RHD has come up again so I've started a new post in the KB to address this issue using both the VCDS and OBDeleven in Address 55-Headlight Range, Adaptation "Tourist Solution". If you want to skip all the discussions in this post, you can find a "How To" posted *here*.

SEE POST BELOW - Unfortunately, my 2007 3.2 Quattro doesn't have the updated firmware version necessary to run the Adaptation. So I'd appreciate it if someone in the UK would test it out and make sure it works. Note: Only supported for 8P0-907-357-C @ 0020 or newer 

From what I understand, this doesn't change the pattern other than lowering the lights so they don't dazzle on coming traffic.

OBDeleven now has a "One Touch" adaptation, however it is subject to the same software limitation as VCDS.

















With regards to the note on the bubble "Note: Only supported for 8P0-907-357-*C* @ *0020* or newer" in the example below the Part No. revision is H, so it's a later design. But I'm not sure what the "@ 0020 or newer" is referring to. Unless it's the last four numbers of the component "0010" as shown below....???

Address 55: Headlight Range Labels: 8P0-907-357.lbl
Part No: *8P0 907 357 H*
Component: Dynamische LWR H02 *0010*
Revision: 00000001 Serial number: 
Coding: 0000011
Shop #: WSC 01236 785 00200
VCID: 3F8D25D96EAC2FBAF0-806A


----------



## SwissJetPilot (Apr 27, 2014)

Update to the KB has been added!  Test volunteers needed! Please post your testing results and comments here after you've followed the KB instructions since KB posts are locked and comments are not allowed. Any photos of the beam pattern change would be really nice to add too! Thanks!

https://www.ttforum.co.uk/forum/viewtop ... &t=1945689


----------



## John949 (Apr 12, 2017)

I'm a bit confused. The instructions for halogens say to take the headlamp out and change the position of the beam shield (many UK cars have a similar process but some need the headlights replacing for a permanent change). A temporary solution used to be to stick an opaque sticker on the outside of the glass (you can buy them in Halfords and similar shops), but these need a reference mark on the lenses and the TT doesn't have any. I have seen more modern versions of these stickers which are supposed to work on cars with no reference marks.

Changing the adaption will only work if the headlamps are electrically adjustable. By EU law HIDs must be automatically adjustable but halogens do not need to be. I believe my car has halogens but it does have a headlamp adjustment knob so the adaption may work (I have seen cars where this function is done by hydraulics).

Another issue is that the dipped beam pattern is not straight it looks a bit like this:

\ 
\ ______

i.e. it blanks out the middle and right side of each beam but not the left. Lowering the aim may help a bit but you would still get significant light output in the wrong area. Would this make the headlights legal? I doubt that the police would care - unless you had an accident at night!

I'll try the adaption for you when it gets dark, but I'm not entirely convinced simply changing the beam aim via an adaption is a proper solution.


----------



## SwissJetPilot (Apr 27, 2014)

Looking at a number of VCDS scans posted in this forum (listed below), Address 55 is either listed as "Headlight Range" or "Xenon Range". On other VCDS scans, there's no Address 55 at all which would indicate the car is fitted with halogens.

As shown in the workshop manual, only the halogens can be manually adjusted. I've opened up the back of my Xenons and there's no manual adjustment, only the electro-mechanical motor which is linked to the ABS leveling and adjusts the lights left and right position in a turn.

From what I have read in other forums, the Adaptation for Tourist Solution doesn't actually change the beam pattern at all, it simply lowers the direction of the beam. That does make sense since the beam pattern for LHD and RHD is defined by the geometry of the lamp housing itself (e.g. there are different part number for LHD and RHD headlight assemblies.

Given there are no shutters in the 8J Xenon headlights like i have in my Tiguan, the only physical change possible is for the code modification to simply dip, or lower, the direction of the light using the leveling motor.

If you have halogens, it would be great it you could remove the cover and take a picture of the inside. I only have the illustration of the switch from the workshop manual.

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
















View attachment SSP 335 Cornering Light System.pdf

2007 Audi TT (8J) - Tourist Solution Adaptation for RHD/LHD Xenon Headlight Change

Note: Only supported for 8P0-907-357-C @ 0020 or newer

Headlight Range Control (J431) Coding

Coding: 0000009 = Audi TT (8J) with Steel Suspension and Front-Wheel-Drive (FWD)
Coding: 0000010 = Audi TT (8J) with Steel Suspension and All-Wheel-Drive (AWD)
Coding: 0000011 = Audi TT (8J) with Magnetic Ride

------------------------------------------------------------------------

Address 55: Headlight Range Labels: 8P0-907-357.lbl
Part No: 8P0 907 357 H
Component: Dynamische LWR H02 0010 
Revision: 00000001 Serial number: 
Coding: 0000011
Shop #: WSC 01236 785 00200
VCID: 3F8D25D96EAC2FBAF0-806A

------------------------------------------------------------------------

Address 55: Xenon Range Labels: 8P0-907-357.lbl
Part No: 8P0 907 357 H
Component: Dynamische LWR H02 0010
Revision: 00000001 Serial number:
Coding: 0000011
Shop #: WSC 01236 785 00200
VCID: 3FA3ADC36EC8D9E6A2D-806A


----------



## pcbbc (Sep 4, 2009)

SwissJetPilot said:


> But I'm not sure what the "@ 0020 or newer" is referring to. Unless it's the last four numbers of the component "0010" as shown below....???


My guess would be...
H02 - Hardware version 2
0010 - Software revision

From memory the RNS-E details are reported similarly.

So only supported from software version 0020.


----------



## SwissJetPilot (Apr 27, 2014)

Straight from the horses mouth -

_The "0020 or newer" refers to the firmware in the module, shown in the last digits of the Component Field as explained here:

https://www.ross-tech.com/vcds/tour/open_screen.php

For example, this one has a firmware of 0010:

"Component: Dynamische LWR H02 0010"

As to the name change of Address 55, I believe it happened when LED lighting was introduced so somewhere around 2008?

Regards,
Andy (Ross Tech) _


----------



## John949 (Apr 12, 2017)

Well that was a short test! My car does not have a Headlight Range Controller - no response on 55. Looks like the instructions are an 'either / or'. For Halogens - take the back of the lights and move the lever. For Xenons - adjust the levelling via channel 10.

A personal view perhaps but I'm really getting fed up with the brightness of Xenon / HID headlights on dipped beam. I'm getting older now and my eyes are slower to adjust after being dazzled. It's making night driving a pain at best, and dangerous at worst, so I'm not wild about endorsing less than perfect ways to change from LHD to RHD. As I said before, it's not just a question of lowering the aim, the whole beam pattern should change.


----------



## MT-V6 (Jan 11, 2015)

Hi SJP, I don't have xenon's so can't test for you. I believe it doesn't adjust from LHD to RHD though as such, but flattens the beam pattern in the same way the stickers do. So it makes the car legal to drive but you don't get a good beam pattern like the headlights would give normally. Though I'm pretty sure what you describe is correct anyway

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## SwissJetPilot (Apr 27, 2014)

John949 said:


> For Xenons - adjust the levelling via channel 10.


Do you mean in Address 55, Tourist Solution? And how would one do that?


----------



## SwissJetPilot (Apr 27, 2014)

MT-V6 said:


> I don't have xenon's so can't test for you.


Any chance you could pull one of your headlights out (assuming you have halogens) and get some pictures of the inside, specifically the lever that makes the adjustment?


----------



## SwissJetPilot (Apr 27, 2014)

Does anyone with Xenons have a scan they can post with the following values for Address 55 -

(1) Part number revision C or higher 
AND 
(2) Firmware version 0020 or higher -

This is from my 2007 3.2 Quattro Roadster with Mag ride -

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 55: Headlight Range Labels: 8P0-907-357.lbl
Part No: 8P0 907 357 *G*
Component: Dynamische LWR H01 *0010* 
Revision: 00000001 Serial number: 
Coding: 0000011
Shop #: WSC 01236 785 00200
VCID: 3E24CEC1EC713567696-806A

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## tomasfuk (Oct 27, 2018)

Here you are:
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 55: Headlight Range Labels: 4F0-910-357.lbl
Part No SW: 4F0 910 357 F HW: 4F0 907 357 F
Component: AFS 1 H01 0020 
Revision: 00000001 Serial number: 
Coding: 0000024
Shop #: WSC 01236 785 00200
VCID: 295922E0801E5202A2-807C

Subsystem 1 - Part No: 8E0 941 329 A
Component: AFS-Modul links H05 0030

Subsystem 2 - Part No: 8E0 941 329 A
Component: AFS-Modul rechtsH05 0030

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## SwissJetPilot (Apr 27, 2014)

@ tomasfuk - Thanks! 

Which year and model do you have? I noticed you have "Coding: 0000024"

My Pre-facelift 2007 only has three code options;

Headlight Range Control (J431) Coding

Coding: 0000009 = Audi TT (8J) with Steel Suspension and Front-Wheel-Drive (FWD)
Coding: 0000010 = Audi TT (8J) with Steel Suspension and All-Wheel-Drive (AWD)
Coding: 0000011 = Audi TT (8J) with Magnetic Ride


----------



## tomasfuk (Oct 27, 2018)

SwissJetPilot said:


> Which year and model do you have? I noticed you have "Coding: 0000024"


TT coupe, 3.2 quattro, manual gear. Model 2008, manufactured 8/2007. Steel suspension, AWD, AFS.


----------



## SwissJetPilot (Apr 27, 2014)

Interesting! Yours was produced only a year after mine and has a completely different set of Address 55 parameters. I'm guessing yours if the face-lift and from 2008 onwards, the Mk2 TT saw a lot of software upgrades.

I've contacted my local Audi guy to see if it's possible to upgrade the firmware from 0010 to 0020 in hopes I can perform and test this Adaptation. Do you have any idea if this is possible?


----------



## Llewkcalb (Jul 15, 2019)

2012- 2.0 tfsi Quattro

------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 55: Xenon Range (J431) Labels: 8X0-907-357.clb
Part No SW: 8X0 907 357 C HW: 8X0 907 357 B
Component: ****LWR12**** H02 0020 
Serial number: 120903-0002-162
Coding: 11A4A51010002400
Shop #: WSC 01236 785 00200
ASAM Dataset: EV_HeadlRegulBasic 005001
ROD: EV_HeadlRegulBasic.rod
VCID: 428D3C53D50D030ECD9-8017

No fault code found.

Steve


----------



## tomasfuk (Oct 27, 2018)

SwissJetPilot said:


> Interesting! Yours was produced only a year after mine and has a completely different set of Address 55 parameters. I'm guessing yours if the face-lift and from 2008 onwards, the Mk2 TT saw a lot of software upgrades.
> 
> I've contacted my local Audi guy to see if it's possible to upgrade the firmware from 0010 to 0020 in hopes I can perform and test this Adaptation. Do you have any idea if this is possible?


Hi,
my car is a pre-facelift. No idea regarding the SW upgrade.
See my 55 coding options.


----------



## SwissJetPilot (Apr 27, 2014)

Well, well...seems we have two perfectly good potential Xenon headlamp victims, er, candidates to test the Address 55, Tourist Mode Adaptation? You guys up for giving it a go and posting your results?? 

*Tomasfuk - Revision F, Firmware 0020*

2008 - 3.2 Quattro
Address 55: Headlight Range Labels: 4F0-910-357.lbl
Part No SW: 4F0 910 357 *F* HW: 4F0 907 357 F
Component: AFS 1 H01 *0020*
Revision: 00000001 Serial number:
Coding: 0000024
Shop #: WSC 01236 785 00200
VCID: 295922E0801E5202A2-807C

*Llewkcalb - Revision C, Firmware 0020*

2012 - 2.0 TFSI Quattro
Address 55: Xenon Range (J431) Labels: 8X0-907-357.clb
Part No SW: 8X0 907 357 *C* HW: 8X0 907 357 B
Component: ****LWR12**** H02 *0020*
Serial number: 120903-0002-162
Coding: 11A4A51010002400
Shop #: WSC 01236 785 00200
ASAM Dataset: EV_HeadlRegulBasic 005001
ROD: EV_HeadlRegulBasic.rod
VCID: 428D3C53D50D030ECD9-8017


----------



## tomasfuk (Oct 27, 2018)

I tested it an year ago and as I remember - the beams went slightly low (pattern unchangend) and a warning at DIS occured (something like "not adjusted headlights").


----------



## SwissJetPilot (Apr 27, 2014)

Good to know! The DIS warning makes sense as I had seen that in other forums for other Audi vehicles too.

It would be interesting to know if ticking or unticking the box for Address 09, Byte 4, Bit 5 when you do the Tourist Solution Adaptation prevents the DIS warning it from happening...

I'm hoping to find a way to get past the firmware issue and making the adjustment by tweaking the headlight range control motor.


----------



## tomasfuk (Oct 27, 2018)

I'll check it in next days but my opinion is, the lowered beams is an emergency solution which makes the night driving worse. Thus, the driver should be warned permanently or always upon engine starting at least.


----------



## SwissJetPilot (Apr 27, 2014)

Yeah, that makes sense.


----------



## MT-V6 (Jan 11, 2015)

I can certainly get a photo of the halogen headlight next time I get a chance. I actually have a pair of xenon's almost ready to fit anyway

Rather than update the software, have you considered swapping the module directly? Might even be cheaper as they are pretty common across the Audi range


----------



## SwissJetPilot (Apr 27, 2014)

Which module would that be, exactly?

My new toy showed up yesterday  I had bought this 16-Euro endoscope with the intention of pulling the intake manifold change-over valve so I could look inside and see how bad my intake valves look. So I tried it out by poking around inside the light assembly to see what things look like.

























Unfortunately, the design of the housing prevents removing the entire Xenon lamp assembly. It's certainly possible, but would require a Dremel tool to cut away the plastic. Once this chunk of plastic is out of the way, it's just four screws, disconnect the silver lamp connector and it would all come out quite easily.


----------



## MT-V6 (Jan 11, 2015)

The headlight/xenon range module that you see in VCDS. It's located behind the instrument cluster


----------



## SwissJetPilot (Apr 27, 2014)

Ah, okay....this one.


----------



## IPG3.6 (Sep 5, 2015)

yep that's the xenon range control module - blue plug


----------



## SwissJetPilot (Apr 27, 2014)

Found this tid-bit in a previous post -

*Channel 020: Showroom Effect*
After activating the showroom effect the dynamic cornering light at vehicle standstill can be demonstrated to the customer. The showroom effect remains active until the showroom effect is deactivated via the function program
[Select]
[55 - Xenon Range]
[Adaption]
[Channel 20]
[0=Disabled
1=Enabled]
[Go back]

Or this one ---------------------

Basic Setting
Headlight Adjustment

[Select]
[55 - Xenon Range]
[Basic Settings - 04]
Group 001
[Go!]
Activate the Basic Setting.
[ON/OFF/Next]


The meas. block field now shows "Wait" and should switch to "Adjust Headlights" then (this may take up to 10 seconds).
Adjust the headlights using their manual adjusting screws as referenced against a suitable aiming target.

[ON/OFF/Next]
The adjustment should now be learned.
[Done, Go Back]
Don't forget to check/clear fault codes afterwards.
[Close Controller, Go Back - 06]

--------------------------

It seems that some TT's have a leveling switch next to the DLR switch. It has three settings; O I and II. I'm guessing this would be an option if the Touist Solution Adaptation can't be implemented for TT's that don't have the correct revisions.

I'm currently working with the OBDeleven guys to see if they can create an App that would basically do the same thing as a physical switch. By controlling the range motor hopefully this would allow the user to lower the beams with the App, rather than using the Tourist Solution Adaptation.


----------



## MT-V6 (Jan 11, 2015)

The showroom effect you mention is for the AFS cornering lights

The manual height switch is fitted to halogen cars, but not xenon as the height is automatic


----------



## MT-V6 (Jan 11, 2015)

During my xenon retrofit I have discovered that the xenon module differs between cars with magride and standard suspension. I'm not sure of the functionality or coding differences though

At a guess it's just to do with the level sensors, as xenon uses 2 on the left but I think magride has more?


----------



## SwissJetPilot (Apr 27, 2014)

OBDeleven now has a new Tourist Solution one-click app.


----------



## IPG3.6 (Sep 5, 2015)

MT-V6 said:


> At a guess it's just to do with the level sensors, as xenon uses 2 on the left but I think magride has more?


You're right. When you look at the wiring diagrams the xenon / AFS lights require both front and back sensors on the left of the car (when In drivers seat) to its module and then the adjustable suspension is further connected to the two on the right to it's module.

I believe the sensors are all the same it's just the bracketry and modules that differ.


----------



## Llewkcalb (Jul 15, 2019)

Sjp

I'm probably too late but got round to looking at my xenon module coding. Screenshots attached.


----------



## SwissJetPilot (Apr 27, 2014)

Super! Yes, exactly as expected with different year; the software options and even the names are completely different.

Would you have the time to do a little demo? Show us what the beam pattern looks like from UK to Continent when you make the change? A couple of nice "before" and "after" pictures so we can see exactly how the beam pattern is being changed would be awesome!


----------



## MT-V6 (Jan 11, 2015)

SwissJetPilot said:


> Well, well...seems we have two perfectly good potential Xenon headlamp victims, er, candidates to test the Address 55, Tourist Mode Adaptation? You guys up for giving it a go and posting your results??
> 
> *Tomasfuk - Revision F, Firmware 0020*
> 
> ...


Just rereading this thread, a couple of points I've noticed:
* 4F0 907 357 F is an AFS module, which explains the different coding options
* 8X0 907 357 C is listed as post-17/10/2011 and seems to be compatible with both magride and non-magride cars (previous versions were different parts)


----------



## tomasfuk (Oct 27, 2018)

SwissJetPilot said:


> It would be interesting to know if ticking or unticking the box for Address 09, Byte 4, Bit 5 when you do the Tourist Solution Adaptation prevents the DIS warning it from happening...





tomasfuk said:


> I'll check it in next days but my opinion is, the lowered beams is an emergency solution which makes the night driving worse. Thus, the driver should be warned permanently or always upon engine starting at least.


Thus, here are the results:
When the Tourist Solution is active, the warning occurs upon engine starting only, after few seconds it disappears. It does not disturb while driving.
The A09 byte 4 bit 5 has no influence here.
The beam pattern does not change - it goes only down.

In the first video you can see the DIS during the engine starting.





In the second video you can see the beams going down (at time 10s - Tourist ON) and again up (at time 25 s - Tourist OFF).


----------



## SwissJetPilot (Apr 27, 2014)

Outstanding!! Thanks very much!


----------



## MT-V6 (Jan 11, 2015)

SwissJetPilot said:


> MT-V6 said:
> 
> 
> > I don't have xenon's so can't test for you.
> ...


Swapped them yesterday so got a couple of photos for you

The lever just under the bulb:









Lever to the left = normal









Lever to the right = tourist mode


----------



## SwissJetPilot (Apr 27, 2014)

If you want to try OBDeleven's "One Touch" App, here's how you can check if your software is capable of supporting the Tourist Solution feature for Xenon headlights -

Go to Control Units ➜ Headlight Regulation (55) ➜ Info ➜ Software Version. If it's not 0020, then this App won't work.


----------

